# مشفى / مستشفى



## Mejeed

*سلام عليكم ..
أيهما أصح :
مشفى أم مستشفى ؟ 
أم لا تفاضل بينهما ؟*


----------



## Mahaodeh

أرى أن مستشفى أصحّ من مشفى. المشفى هو مكان الشفاء أي المكان الذي نشفى فيه على وجه التحديد، إلا إننا في الحقيقة لا نشفى بالضرورة. المستشفى هو المكان الذي نذهب إليه طلبا للشفاء وهو نفس المكان سواء شفينا أم لا

هذا من حيث المعنى، أما من حيث الاشتقاق، فأظن أن كلاهما مشتق بصورة صحيحة لغويا


----------



## Mejeed

لم يخطر ببالي هذا الفرق بين اللفظتين ، وأراه صحيحا ولا غبار عليه .


----------



## momai

هل توجد بالمنسابة أي دولة تستخدم كلمة مشفى رسمياً غير سوريا؟


----------

